# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [09/11/2019] GSM Shield Spreatrum Update is out

## mohamed73

*Added:  Alcatel sc9863a  OT-5024D - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file OT-5024X - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file OT-5024J - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file   ZTE sc7731e  Zte L130 - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file   Lenovo  K320T - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file   Cherry Mobile  Flare J3 Max -  Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset  Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file/Repair IMEI/ Sim Unlock   Symphony  Symphony V28  - Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset  Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file/Repair IMEI/ Sim Unlock   Wiko  Sunny 2 -  Boot Info/Backup NVRAM,Restore NVRAM/Remove FRP/Format Userdata/Reset  Userdata and Remove FRP/Write pac file/Repair IMEI/ Sim Unlock   Added  * *Auto detection for NEW Flash protocol for sc7731e, scsc9863a etc... *  *-- Exe will AUTO DETECT CPU Generation and will use it.* * Added CUSTOM Loader selection in menu.
- When user select CUSTOM Loader, not need to care about cpu, exe will auto adapt based on loader settings.  Added support for LATEST CPUs, even if not listed, 99% will be supported by CUSTOM Loader.  Added possibility to select external file on pac flashing.
- Now user can select different file manually, boot img,recovery uboot so on.* *-- Need just right click on partition in firmware settings menu and select external file.*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

